# always hungry?



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

so I've akways been a big eatwe. but recently ive been hungry alot more.likes of today, I got home after a back and bi's session and cooked 3 chicken breasts and two packs of wholemeal noodles. I finished this and felt full yet twenty minutes later I feel hungry again. anyone else have this issue? do I wait til next meal or do I eat more now?

cheers!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

please let me have this problem


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

its called eating properly bro


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i've been eating like a horse since i stopped doing isolation work and moved onto just compound lifting.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> its called eating properly bro


my diet is pretty good mate. im making good gains. this is only happened in the last few days.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

All them calls your burning


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

When bulking, I eat as much s possible as often as possible. Job done. Keep it reasonably clean though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jammy bastard is all l can say TBH.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> When bulking, I eat as much s possible as often as possible. Job done. Keep it reasonably clean though.


cool. cheers lad. my diet is fairly clean. maybe just time to up the cals.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes i'm a greedy bast*rd too.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I heard that you get hungrier quicker again if you just eat protein and carb meals together and protein and fat meals but if you put protein carb and fat together you get full as hell for longer.

Probably unconfirmed bro science but i tried it and seems to hold some truth, atleast for me


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Im like this, but starting to eat alot of crap which is leading to me putting on unwanted body fat


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Get some boiled eggs


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello mate - Interesting stuff

If it has just started recently, it could be a number of things

1) You have started a new training program or some kind of change in your normal day to day activities and your body is reacting to the extra nutrient needs.

2) You are not eating enough, you have just trained and your body kind of should guide you so if you're still hungry maybe increase you food portions after training.

3) Maybe add some source of fat in that meal, if your body is lacking any one nutrient it can keep sending a trigger for more food.

There is one more thing!


----------



## Dav1988 (Dec 12, 2012)

Kloob said:


> so I've akways been a big eatwe. but recently ive been hungry alot more.likes of today, I got home after a back and bi's session and cooked 3 chicken breasts and two packs of wholemeal noodles. I finished this and felt full yet twenty minutes later I feel hungry again. anyone else have this issue? do I wait til next meal or do I eat more now?
> 
> cheers!


If this condition is not normal for you probably your problem is high urinary cortisol due to overtraining.


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

I think you call this problem luck


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm the same way mate. Eat if your hungry


----------

